

Show HN: Commits.io – Create a poster from your code to hang in the office - ortuna
https://commits.io

======
tomek_zemla
Wouldn't it be more interesting if it showed some sort of information about
the source code? For example the edits over time similar to this project:
[http://www.bewitched.com/historyflow.html](http://www.bewitched.com/historyflow.html)

~~~
aspl
Maybe, you could do it like gource. It shows a tree of your project structure
that you can print off? I think that sounds pretty cool, and might be a bit
quicker to generate.

------
talles
I didn't work when I drag n dropped an image (just says "Rendering"
indefinitely) :(

~~~
ortuna
Sorry about that :(, should be good to go now.

